# Turkey Vultures



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I saw something I thought I had not seen before in my neighborhood. Driving down the side street on my way home from the store this morning, I saw what looked like two very large crows ahead in the road. As I got closer, they looked like hen turkeys. I thought it was strange that they didn't run or fly away as I came close. Then I saw they were buzzards, but not the ugly ones I've seen before. They were having breakfast, courtesy of a run over squirrel. These things were about the size of a turkey. So I had to look it up and they were turkey vultures. I guess it makes since they would be in my neighborhood since it was a few blocks from the Detroit Zoo and the area is loaded with squirrel road kill. So what I thought was a hawk I see circling the neighborhood is really a turkey vulture.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Wow! A common sight around here and they are everywhere, always have been. Skies were full of them when EHD hit us bad a few years ago.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

I sort of keep track of them up here. Better sign of spring and fall than robins. Have not seen one since early October. FM


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

petronius said:


> I saw something I thought I had not seen before in my neighborhood. Driving down the side street on my way home from the store this morning, I saw what looked like two very large crows ahead in the road. As I got closer, they looked like hen turkeys. I thought it was strange that they didn't run or fly away as I came close. Then I saw they were buzzards, but not the ugly ones I've seen before. They were having breakfast, courtesy of a run over squirrel. These things were about the size of a turkey. So I had to look it up and they were turkey vultures. I guess it makes since they would be in my neighborhood since it was a few blocks from the Detroit Zoo and the area is loaded with squirrel road kill. So what I thought was a hawk I see circling the neighborhood is really a turkey vulture.


They seem to comeand go as they wish at the zoo. They used to be a reliable harbinger of spring, but more and more hang around especially if there is a landfill nearby.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I've buzzards before in Southfield, but they weren't turkey vultures. I could see them from my office window. They would pace back and forth bobbing their head on the roof ledge of the building across the parking lot, then fly off looking for road kill. The buildings bordered I-696.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

petronius said:


> I've buzzards before in Southfield, but they weren't turkey vultures. I could see them from my office window. They would pace back and forth bobbing their head on the roof ledge of the building across the parking lot, then fly off looking for road kill. The buildings bordered I-696.


When you said buzzards, I thought of a certain lawyer flying away from this forum.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

About three or four weeks ago my neighbor and I were talking outside and he said man look at all them turkey buzzards.There were hundreds of them heading south.The whole ski was full of them.I have never seen that many at one time.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

2508speed said:


> When you said buzzards, I thought of a certain lawyer flying away from this forum.


That's funny. Ambulance chasing buzzards.


----------

